# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تطبیق انسانی

## gole yas

سلام دوستان از دیپلم تجربی به انسانی چندتاشا میتونی تطبیق بزنی؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> سلام دوستان از دیپلم تجربی به انسانی چندتاشا میتونی تطبیق بزنی؟


شما میخوای دیپ انسانی بگیری واس کنکور تجربی؟

----------


## alirezasavary

> سلام دوستان از دیپلم تجربی به انسانی چندتاشا میتونی تطبیق بزنی؟


فقط دروسی رو که کد درس در هر دو رشته مشترکه میتونید تطبیق بزنید
که تا جایی که من میدونم دینی و زبان انگلیسی رو میشه تطبیق زد(من خودم دینی رو تطبیق زدم)

----------

